# Cotton Mouth/Fungus and fin-rot?



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

I have a black moor, and of course, he's black.... His lips however are a velvety white/gray and I am wondering if he he has Fungus.... 

Also, as I said in another post, his left pectoral fin is almost completely gone, it looks tattered and healed, but like it was melted away... along the body, there is a white spot where the rest of the fin should be. 

On the very tip of his Right pectoral fin, the tip is is a white dot. Are theses just healed injuries/scrapings/bites?

The bottom of the left tailfin is broken, so it lingers up by the top of the fin, the broken area looks fine, but is some what tattered because of scraping I think... I would like to know if I can do anything for him.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Can you get a picture of his lips? Hehe I just had a great image of him kissing the glass. 

Sometimes fish just have different colored lips. I have a blue ram whose lips are thicker than the other ram. Is the coloration and texture even all the way around? Are there little "tufts" that stick up higher than the rest? Cotton mouth is usually pretty obvious because it literally looks like someone glued cotton to their lips or body. 

I am not sure about the other things as I have not dealt with them much. I am also not sure about "velvet" which might be on the lips as well. I think that affects the body though. Hopefully someone can help you out with the rest. It does sound like at least some of them are injuries that have healed or are healing. It would be good to know who he is/was housed with. 

Pictures with a close up of the problem are best  (and often the hardest to obtain  )


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

It just looks like his lips are made of velvet, and they seem awfully large


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm no goldfish expert, but I'm pretty darn sure that's no fungus, just part of his uniqueness. Same seems to go for the white fin tips. I'd say that other than the biths of tatterd fin, he doesn't look to have much of a problem. Its really great that you noticed and looked into it though.


----------



## VincentM (Aug 8, 2008)

I really want to take a pic of his pectoral fin, but I scared him so bad from the lip pics, that he rammed himself right into the filter intake..... I don't want him doing that with the log, being it's much rougher..... it was a hot day so his tank temp went up....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

That's not cottonmouth, and everything else looks better than you described, so I don't think there's any cause for major worry. Try some MelaFix and a tablespoon of salt per 10 gallons to help with the fins. PimaFix might also be a good idea.


----------

